# TV an PC



## Matrix-Agent (29. Oktober 2003)

ich hab mein tv an de pc angeschlossen mit einem s-video kabel. Meine grafikkarte ist eine geforce fx 5200. ich habe mir die aktuelle detonatoren (also auch nview) runtergeladen und intalliert. aber irgendwie hab ich kein bild auf meinem tv. nview erkennt nur meinen monitor, jedoch nicht den tv.
ach, und cih habe win 2000 (bei meinem anderen rechner mit XP hab ich es hin bekommen, bei dme mit 2000 wills nich).
kann mir jmd weiterhelfen, wie ich was einstellen muss, dass ich auch meiner 2000er kiste auch mein tv hab?


----------



## goela (30. Oktober 2003)

Ich habe den Thread mal in Hardware-Forum verschoben, weil ich denke, da kann Dir besser geholfen werden!


----------

